# Odeon Cinema, Nottingham- February 2011



## possessed (Feb 5, 2011)

Hello all. For 18 months, I have badly wanted to pop the Odeon Cinema cherry, and now I found a way inside it. Anyway, enough innuendo 
Unfortunately, I didn't see all of the cinema, as I didn't have a torch and the other explorers I was didn't share my enthusiasm for walking through pitch black corridors in search of the auditoriums. 

History has already been published elsewhere, but here is a bit of potted history:
"The Odeon Cinema in Nottingham first opened 1933 as the Ritz.
The Nottingham Odeon played host to the Beatles on December 12 1961 while they still didn't have a record contract. The Rolling Stones played two nights at the Odeon in October 1963. The Beatles also returned in 63, playing two separate dates of the their UK tour. On May 23 they played the same bill as Roy Orbison and they appeared again on December 12. This flurry of activity did not last long and the Beatles were to be one of the last bands to play at the Odeon.

The Odeon closed on the 26th January 2001". 

Here are the pics:






Machinery:

















View from a window:






Corridor:












So many pigeons in the Odeon!






Toilets:





This made me feel sad:






Another corridor:





Stairs at the top:






Me on the roof:





Thats all for now. I hope to get more pics soon.


----------



## godzilla73 (Feb 5, 2011)

Thanks for sharing. This brought back a few memories. I saw quite a few films here when I was a student. Its death knell was sounded in the early 90's really when they built the big multiplex out by the Central TV studios. 
GDZ


----------



## Potter (Feb 5, 2011)

Great work.

My solo explore and sleep over back in 2007:

http://yeovilnet.twu.net/odeon-ue.html


----------



## possessed (Feb 5, 2011)

Potter said:


> Great work.
> 
> My solo explore and sleep over back in 2007:
> 
> http://yeovilnet.twu.net/odeon-ue.html



Nice pics mate. I take it the Odeon was in better condition back then?


----------



## Potter (Feb 5, 2011)

But not very!


----------



## RiF (Feb 6, 2011)

Nice one guys!



> Unfortunately, I didn't see all of the cinema, as I didn't have a torch and the other explorers I was didn't share my enthusiasm for walking through pitch black corridors in search of the auditoriums.



wooo revisit hint hint


----------



## krela (Feb 6, 2011)

A bunch of explorers and not a torch between you?! That's almost as bad as the camera with no memory card thread!

Get one of the little led torches from tesco and carry it with you when you're out and about!


----------



## possessed (Feb 6, 2011)

RiF said:


> Nice one guys!
> 
> 
> 
> wooo revisit hint hint



Yeah, I am definately up for a revisit soon. PM me if you're intersted.


----------



## godzilla73 (Feb 6, 2011)

By the way Possessed, I must say you look very tall for a four year old. Must be all that East Midlands beer....I got into several bar brawls with toddlers in the Olde Salutation during my time there!
 GDZ


----------



## possessed (Feb 7, 2011)

godzilla73 said:


> By the way Possessed, I must say you look very tall for a four year old. Must be all that East Midlands beer....I got into several bar brawls with toddlers in the Olde Salutation during my time there!
> GDZ



Yes, obviously I am 4 years old 

Im actually 18


----------



## Potter (Feb 7, 2011)

Yes, those little LED torches are very handy. That's what I used recently in Mansfield General Hospital.


----------



## sqwasher (Feb 8, 2011)

Very interesting to see this-sounds like you need to go back though mate!


----------

